# Myrtle Beach 2-3 Bedroom In June



## GeorgeP (May 10, 2015)

I'm looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom that is on the ocean for the third week of June, for at least 4 nights.


----------



## chapjim (May 13, 2015)

GeorgeP said:


> I'm looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom that is on the ocean for the third week of June, for at least 4 nights.



No chance of getting all that for $100/night.


----------



## travelwyndham (May 14, 2015)

*Myrtle Beach in June*



chapjim said:


> No chance of getting all that for $100/night.



Hello, I have a 2 bedroom at Ocean Blvd June 7th-11th for rent
A 3 bd presidential ocean view July 8-11th or a 2 bd June 8-11th. Only the 3 bd pres is ocean view reservation. Sorry- if I'm doing this wrong (new here). Just saw your request and wanted to let you know I had something. My user name is travelwyndham if you are able to message me? Thank you


----------

